# Falla split arranca y para en seguida



## fernandob

Hola a todos, les cuento un problema.

me instalaron un split, que venia de otro lado , ya con posible falla y efectivamente ........fallaba.

la cosa es que arranca ok , la primera vez unos cuantos minutos y luego se apaga ventilador y el resto (compresor) ...al rato arranca ok y de nuevo  a los 10 segundos para.

el ventilador tipo jaula de ardilla no esta frenando ni nada.
me probaron cambiando los sensores de temperatura.

no es que este quemada la salida de la placa por que anda un ratito .
tampo co el fan , por que anda un ratito .........

hay algo en la secuencia de funcionamiento que no anda, que no debe detectar.
pero no se que es.

o la placa esta jodida.
no se.

si alguien tiene esa falla como algo comun y me puede dar una mano se agradece .

saludos


----------



## J2C

Se para a cada rato ????


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo Fernandob, bueno hay que corroborar el estado de los presostatos, y la presion de alta. Obviamente sera necesario un manometro para ello. Exitos.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Has revisado el capacitor de arranque del motor? En casa hay un split marca Hi-Sense y hacía algo muy parecido a lo que contás, y estaba palmado el capacitor de arranque. Esos motores tienen una protección que abre un termopar para evitar que se queme el motor al no poder arrancar bien y luego cuando se "enfría" empieza de nuevo el ciclo.
En casa arrancaba todo por diez segundos, pero no enfriaba (claro, el motor del compresor no andaba) y luego se paraba....y al rato, de nuevo...
No sé, tal vez dependiendo de las protecciones se comporte un poco diferente... o tal vez lo que digo no tiene un pomo que ver...jajaja


----------



## solaris8

le cargaron gas??  si ,ezavalla, tambien puede ser el capacitor de arranque, en la unidad (la que esta afuera, no el difusor),al fallar la tarjeta corta la corriente o tambien el ventilador que no funcione....
no te da ningun codigo de error??
que marca y modelo es?
un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algunas plaquetas controlan : temperatura de evaporador , temperatura de condensador , tacómetro en el ventilador-turbina interior , consumo del compresor , etc.

Fijate si el led parpadea un número determinado de veces.

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/...ntroladora-Universal-Aire-Acondicionado-Split

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob

hola, gracias por responder.

el tema es que es un aire practicamente nuevo, (lo malo es que le metieron mano salames) .

luego lo lleve a la casa de un familiar y me lo instalo alguien de confianza, le puso gas y midio presiones ok.

el C esta en la placa y como dije es nuevo, tendra un año.
se me han deteriorado C . pero con el tiempo .

igual.........ahora ya estoy entregado.
ya se llevo la placa el tecnico , si bien yo repare muchas de esas pero por el tipo de cliente (familia y discusiones) preferi permanecer un poco a un lado, y no "meter la mano" .

si no anda nada o no arranca algo ahi si le metia mano........pero como dije, entre que estaba el del aire metiendo mano y no me parece correcto hacerle perder tiempo y el tema familiar preferi no llevarmela yo.
incluso vi algo raro pero ........preferi no mirar mucho .:
el ci grande tenia las patas de un extremo como dobladas, como li lo hubiesen sacado y puesto con asco, .

en fin.
ya fue, por que nunca sabre que era, yo por lo menso casi nunca decia cuando reparaba una placa que era realmente , a la gente no le gusta .

muchas gracias a todos igual.

y buen fin de largo


----------



## DOSMETROS

A mi me pasó con uno *nuevo* que instalé yo , que fallaba el sensor-tacómetro del ventilador-turbina de la unidad interior , vino el service-garantía y cambió placa y sensor juntos.


----------



## capitanp

> igual.........ahora ya estoy entregado.
> ya se llevo la placa el tecnico , si bien yo repare muchas de esas pero por el tipo de cliente (familia y discusiones) preferi permanecer un poco a un lado, y no "meter la mano" .


 
Sabia decisión .


----------

